
Not So Cuil After All - jrrl
http://www.hostscope.com/templature/not-so-cuil-after-all/
======
smoody
Unless the blog author builds software that never crashes -- even when it get
millions of hits on its first day, then he should cut them some slack. I'll
put money on the fact that Google didn't have the same kind of traffic on
their first day that Cuil did. And Google has had 10 years to get it write.
Yet he expects perfection on the first day.

~~~
d0mine

      s/get it write/get it right/

~~~
AndyKelley
you forgot a semicolon

~~~
d0mine
I am appreciating the joke.

    
    
      $ echo get it write | perl -pe"s/write/right/"
      get it right
    

The semicolon is not required.

------
swombat
"There's no such thing as bad publicity" - but there is such a thing as going
public before your technology is ready, and thus turning off all the early
adopters.

Most of the geek/connected crowd has now heard of Cuil. And most have now
tried it.

And, sadly for Cuil, most will never try it again. That's one hell of a wasted
PR shot. Rookie mistake, huh.

------
captain-m
Cuil does have some things going for it though. They have a great privacy
policy and the category function seems to be working quite well.

Hopefully the search results will improve over time. I'd love to see a Google
competitor.

------
brk
The initial reactions to Cuil remind me a lot of the initial reactions to
Google ~10 years ago.

Does anybody truly have a reasonable expectation that Cuil will match or
better Google on their initial release?

~~~
mynameishere
No, I was impressed with google the first time I used it, and that was early
on.

~~~
brk
I guess my early results were different, I often recall getting "better"
results on Yahoo and AltaVista, but preferring Googles overall UI better, so I
kept at it.

